# Once & For All - in P99 - QA vs AS vs LEM vs whatever...



## kansas_plainsman

OK. I can't seem to get this straight - and I need to, because somewhere in my future is a .40 version of the 99c.

How do the actual versions work, and what is the closest to the DA/SA trigger I prefer?


----------



## Highside

I'm sure plenty will chime in here with the specifics on each, but if you are a fan of DA/SA than you'll want the AS (anti-stress) trigger, which seems te most popular around here.

For comparison my new AS operates as well as my HK USP DA/SA, except the AS has a MUCH faster trigger reset, which is why I was intrested in it in the first place.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Well, if it compares favorably with a USP trigger, then, yea, the AS trigger is the one I want too. Still want to get the skinny on the different versions. Took me long enough to get the HK variant system down


----------



## uncut

I will try this....
If you are looking for the P99c .40S&W ... I would try one before buying, as many complain how snappy it is in .40S&W..... remember that the 9mm and .40S&W use the same recoil spring... 
next.....
P99/QA is "the same" (not really but if you like H&K this will do it) as the LEM...precocked same triggertravel and weight with every shot..... buuuuut if the P99 is decocked it's useless unless you pull the slide back 1/8 of a inch to recock the striker.... 
the decocker on the "QA" is 1/3rd the size of the "AS" P99 and the decocker is put in place so you can take down the P99 without having to pull the trigger when you disassemble the gun....
the P99 DA/SA or P99/AS has a big decocker and was called "AS" in 2004...
The P99c will either be called P99/AS or P99/QA as the compact was not made till 2004.... so there should be no confusion when you order the P99c if it is DA/SA or "QA".... the only problem that I have noticed is on some of the ads I see on the internet they call the "QA" a DAO ... which isn't the case since it is precocked.....but that just opens another can of worms.....


----------



## merc308

Uncut

When you pull the trigger on a QA, if you'll notice the striker moves rearward.
That is how they call it DAO(even though it really isn't)
Even Walther calls the action DAO in their spec sheet on the QA. 

Compare this to an XD, when it is cocked you don't see the striker move at all because it is basically cocked 98.xx %.

That is one reason you can't shoot an XD in SSP class in IDPA, it's classified as 
a single action.

I've noticed when the M&P came out SW just called it a striker fired action, which is probably the most truthful description but doesn't tell you much other than it has a striker. 

Personally I think the names they dream up to explain the striker fired handguns has to do with the wording their best customer wants to close a sales contract.


----------



## uncut

merc308
I fully understand how the "QA" functions.......
the point I was trying to make is as follows

there is 3 variations of the trigger for the P99 and all 3 a striker fired....

P99/AS which is DA/SA
P99/QA which has a precoked action to get the same length/weight trigger pull with every shot (though if decocked you can't pull the trigger)
P99/DAO which is a true DAO... it decocks the striker after every shot which results in a long heavy triggerpull every shot

I was pointing out the fact that some call the P99/QA a DAO gun even if in the true terms of the actions it is not a DAO.... it is precocked striker fired just like a Glock or HK/LEM.... 
Just like on the Glock, if the QA is not precocked (for example due to a FTF) you can't just pull the trigger to make the striker move rearward....which you can on a DA/SA or the DAO...
The "QA" has a decocker so you don't have to pull the trigger to do a field stripping like on the Glock but if you should have a FTF you can't just pull the trigger again like you can with the HK LEM trigger, since the LEM still has a hammer 
now did you know they made a LEM with a decocker so it is DAO/LEM if one needs the first shot to be a DAO.... yes you can pick LEM all the way or the first shot a DAO then LEM the rest of the way.... too had they don't offer that model in the US 

hope this clears it up


----------



## merc308

uncut

the correct term for the QA is that it is partially precocked which is different than precocked. Just saying it is pre-cocked is technically not correct.

I'm not trying to be an a--hole about this but when you talk about things technically it is best to use the correct technical term.

This is right from Walther's site -

Lightning-fast firing
The Quick Action trigger system: The striker is partially pre-cocked and when the trigger is pulled, the striker is fully cocked and released, firing the pistol. The trigger travel is approximately .31 inches with a trigger force of approximately 8 lbs. This short pull with its quick reset provides quick shot delivery especially in competitive situations.

Oh and technically I was incorrect with my previous post Walther labels it as

Double Action Only(Quick Action)

Sorry if that confused anyone.


----------

